# Stupid question about saucepans with pouring spout



## texasflute (Jul 11, 2006)

OK, I know this is probably a stupid question, but I'm going to ask it anyway. I have two or three smaller saucepans that have pouring spouts on them. The spouts are to the left of the handle so one would have to pour with the right hand. I am right handed, but pour with my left hand so I can scrap the pan or whatever with my right hand. Am I just weird?  I can't pour with my right hand-it just feels strange. My hubby is the same way with these pans. Are all spouts on saucepans on the same side?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Texasflute, this is not a stupid question! We want you to feel you can come here with all your culinary questions. 

I understand perfectly how this could be more than an annoyance. If one is going to add liquid to a roux or sauce base (as in making white sauce- bechamel- for instance), one would stir with the dominant hand and pour with the other. The only remedy I can think of off-hand (sorry for the pun!) would be to transfer the liquid to a lipped vessel such as a measuring cup (Pyrex comes to mind), and pour from it. Using a ladle would work, too.

Other than that, you could try searching for cookware on the web and hope to find a pot with a lip on both sides- or on the left side.

In the Late Night Cafe I recently started a thread about inventions people wished existed for cooking. Perhaps this is one of them!

Mezz


----------



## mrs.butterworth (Jun 3, 2006)

Or, if you're cool, you're just left-handed :lol:


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Hey Flute. Not sure you up to buying another pot but I picked up a little Pierre Ricardo Saucier pot 3 1/2 qt which has small pour spouts on each side. Appears fairly stout built with anodized exterior and non-stick interior. Was about 20 bucks at Linens and Things. Really do like it. Makes a great comp chili cooking pot. Only thing is it dont come with a lid. 

bigwheel


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

You just have to look around. You never know where you might find one. I saw one at Big Lots at one point. (never had a use for one) WalMart might be a good place to look. Hey, you might try thrift shops as well. I've gotten tons of great baking equipment from places like Salvation Army or Desseret Industries, depending on what's in your location.

April


----------



## diane (Mar 24, 2006)

I pour with my left and stir with my right too. I think a lot of people do.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I don't think I own a pot with a pouring spout and I don't believe I have missed it in all these years. For those of you with pouring spouts on your pots, does it make a difference?

Jock


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Mrs.B said

*"Or, if you're cool, you're just left-handed" *

You got it, man!

Mike the southpaw


----------



## texasflute (Jul 11, 2006)

I didn't intentionally buy the pots because they had spouts. I got them because I liked the size. When I have to pour something hot from one saucepan to another, I usually grab my small LeCreuset pan with the spout, until I go to pour, and realize it is all backwards for me. Hubby swore it was a "left-handed" pot, until showed him other pots with spouts in stores, and they are all made to pour with the left hand.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah I have a sauce pan stainless steel that I use in my sugarwork and it has the same problem spout to the left does not bother me though even though I am right handed.

Rgds Rook


----------

